# My first HDR shot



## Phil2k (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi guys,

So I've been attempting my first HDR shots. Let me know what you think of this picture. I'm personally quite happy with it but I see a lot of debate over what makes a good HDR shot so I'd be really interested to get your feedback.



"Blackbird"

Go easy on me guys! I hurt easily! Just kidding, light me up!


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 16, 2012)

Honestly - YOu have failed to get the DR in this image. Not sure if it is your processing or not enough exposures. You have halos going on.

Composition I feel lacks big time. I think the processing adds to this.


----------



## Phil2k (Jul 16, 2012)

The halos I have no idea how to avoid and it is extremely annoying, advice on that would be great. As for the composition, could you explain a little further? I think the composition is good. One thing I will say is that I was extremely limited in how I could shoot the aircraft as the USS Intrepid confiscated my tripod on entry to the museum. This was one of only a few 100% stable shots I could take (I got this one by perching the camera on a fence (a 50ft drop and the Hudson River) was on the other side of that fence!).


----------



## Bynx (Jul 16, 2012)

You can avoid the  halos by moving the Highlight Smoother to the right. How many shots did you take for your final.


----------



## Phil2k (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Bynx, I'll look into that. I use Oloneo HDR Engine for processing so I'll need to find the equivalent slider.

I took 3 shots. I would like to have taken 5 but it is a little bit tricky with the Canon t2i, there's no five shot setting, meaning you have to increase the steps manually, which can lead to the camera changing position.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 16, 2012)

IF you know how to use photoshop you could also mask out the halos using your original exposures.

The composition does not work for me sorry. I would prefer to see more of the plane then that back portion of it. To add on top it is very dark so you can not see detail which does not help your composition. Perhaps if there was more detail in it would not look as bad to me. Remember its just my opinion.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jul 16, 2012)

Phil2k said:


> Thanks Bynx, I'll look into that. I use Oloneo HDR Engine for processing so I'll need to find the equivalent slider.
> 
> I took 3 shots. I would like to have taken 5 but it is a little bit tricky with the Canon t2i, there's no five shot setting, meaning you have to increase the steps manually, which can lead to the camera changing position.



I also use the T2i, try using a tripod.


----------



## Phil2k (Jul 16, 2012)

Are you guys even reading my posts? My tripod was confiscated on entering the museum. This made shooting the aircraf in HDR very, very, very difficult. That was probably the best composition available to me.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jul 16, 2012)

Bynx said:


> You can avoid the  halos by moving the Highlight Smoother to the right. How many shots did you take for your final.



It might also help if people using Photomatix would stop using canned presets and "lighting effects mode"


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 16, 2012)

+2 ^^^^

I never use presets. I feel that limits your ability and you have no idea how the sliders work and how to correct issues like halos.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 16, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> ... The composition does not work for me sorry. I would prefer to see more of the plane then that back portion of it....



There is one at the Pima Air and Space Museum in Tucson (tail number 17951).  Go shoot it and show the proper composition  (just kidding)

The SR-71 / YF-12 is a large airplane so composition in a museum, or on a flight deck, is not always that easy.  There are usually other aircraft parked right against them making it difficult to move very far.  Surprisingly when I shot the SR-71 at Pima my composition is almost identical to the one above.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 16, 2012)

Bluemeanie brings up a good point about the lighting effects mode. I keep forgetting about that because I generally leave it alone. Having that set wrong causes a lot of problems. As for not using presets, well thats impossible not to. When you open Photomatix your image is set to the last preset used or the Default preset. Id recommend using the presets because it gives you a place to start, a reference to where you started and can start again. Pick the preset that suits the image and somewhere that you want your image to look like. Just moving the sliders until you figure you got something will not necessarily result in a good image.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 16, 2012)

I always set my sliders to defualt and make adjustments accordingly.  If you know what sliders do what and how they effect the image  , then you can make great images. Bynx I have heard you always mention removing Halos by moving the highlight smoothing to the right but that also causes banding and blown out whites. So if folks just do that without knowing how it effects the image, they can create a poorly done HDR as well. Another way to remove halos is keeping your strength slider more towards the middle and also the micro-smoothing more to the right. Micro-smoothing brings out more grunge to the photos the more to the left also in sky's it causes halos. 

Sohave to know how the sliders effect your image!! If you then choose to house the photomatix presets and adjustfrom that point, at least you will know how what sliders to adjust to get what you want.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 16, 2012)

When you work with a hammer you swing it the way it feels best. Same with Photomatix. I usually throw in about the Highlight Smoother when asked about halos since it usually works for me. But not all the time. It really depends on each image. There is no across the board fix to any situation. And to any newbies I recommend you use the presets and leave the sliders alone, using them when you have to and not just for something to do. There is quite a choice in presets. They are there for a reason besides making life easy. Use them. Otherwise you will be doing a lot of further unnecessary post work in Photoshop. Making a good HDR is really simple and you should keep it that way.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 16, 2012)

Phil2k said:


> Thanks Bynx, I'll look into that. I use Oloneo HDR Engine for processing so I'll need to find the equivalent slider.
> 
> I took 3 shots. I would like to have taken 5 but it is a little bit tricky with the Canon t2i, there's no five shot setting, meaning you have to increase the steps manually, which can lead to the camera changing position.



:banghead:


----------



## Bynx (Jul 16, 2012)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Phil2k (Jul 17, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Phil2k said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Bynx, I'll look into that. I use Oloneo HDR Engine for processing so I'll need to find the equivalent slider.
> ...



?


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 17, 2012)

Phil2k said:


> I'm personally quite happy with it...



Unless you've got a client paying you for it, your opinion about it is all that matters.

Don't concern yourself with what the so-called "gurus" or "experts" think. 

That's the fun part about art: Whether it's "good" or not is up to the individual...


----------



## tirediron (Jul 17, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> Unless you've got a client paying you for it, your opinion about it is all that matters.  Don't concern yourself with what the so-called "gurus" or "experts" think.
> That's the fun part about art: Whether it's "good" or not is up to the individual...


Exactly!  Art is by its very nature, subjective.  If you, as the artist like it, then that is what counts, BUT, by the same token, the advice of other artists can often bring to light areas for improvement which you may not have considered.

I'm not really qualified to comment on the HDR aspects of the image, but I do understand the comments regarding the composition.  That said, I also realize the limitations of shooting in a museum or similar venue.  Sometimes circumstances prevent you from getting the shot you want.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jul 17, 2012)

I would like the composition a lot more if it actually showed detail in the shadows which HDR is designed to provide.


----------



## Phil2k (Jul 17, 2012)

I would love, absolutely love to see people try and shoot better HDR shots of the SR-71 on the USS Intrepid:

a)      without a tripod
b)      managing to avoid the hordes of tourists surrounding it
c)      managing to avoid the F-16 Eagle whose ass has the SR-71&#8217;s nose jammed up it
d)      managing to stay within the designated cordoned tourist area


----------



## Bynx (Jul 17, 2012)

The only thing I did was suggest how to get rid of the halo, ask you how many pics made up your final image, and made remarks on the use of Photomatix based on my experience. The only thing you told us was they took your tripod off you while on board the ship. The other info I didnt consider but imagined and so didnt comment on your composition. Im sure it would be a whole lot different if you had the opportunity. Of all the planes ever built the SR-71 is my fav from a design standpoint and Im glad to see any part of it, any time. Thanks.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jul 17, 2012)

Phil2k said:


> I would love, absolutely love to see people try and shoot better HDR shots of the SR-71 on the USS Intrepid:
> 
> a)      without a tripod
> b)      managing to avoid the hordes of tourists surrounding it
> ...



Sure, I would but I won't have the opportunity to.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 17, 2012)

If I ever get a chance to go there I will be glad to take you up on your offer. 

Handheld shots are not hard at all to do especially in daylight. Unless you do not have AEB and rapid fire. My D7000 had that as well as my D700. I have done 5 handheld HDR it night time.

these are 5 exposure HDR handheld night shots 




corndogs by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




spin ride by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




walkway by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


these are hand held 3 exposure HDR day shots




jesus statue copy by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




Tree amigos different angle cropped by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




rain forest  by VIPGraphX, on Flickr



Just saying don't let that hand held shot be an excuse (unless you can not rapid fire).....

Whats wrong with getting people in the shot? If it makes a better composition?? 

Also you could use a shallow depth of field those times when another plane is close to it keeping your focus on the subject.


You have to be opened minded and hey you asked for the C and C right??


----------



## ceejtank (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm a big fan of HDR.  I'm not expert though.  However as a lot of the image remains dark, I'm not sure if you're accomplishing HDR here.  From my non-expert understanding, HDR will combine multiple exposures to lighten the dark(underexposed) areas (to give some detail), and darken the light(blownout) areas(to give some detail).  That being said - I actually like the shot as a picture.  :thumbup:


----------



## ceejtank (Jul 17, 2012)

Phil2k said:


> I would love, absolutely love to see people try and shoot better HDR shots of the SR-71 on the USS Intrepid:
> 
> a) without a tripod
> b) managing to avoid the hordes of tourists surrounding it
> ...



What I do in these cases - is I take 1 shot in RAW, and then adjust the light in processing and save one as darker, one as lighter, and then one that's properly exposed.  It's not really 3 shots, but it makes it into 3.  Then you can combine the three into HDR.  I personally use Photomatix to do most of my HDR.  As I said though - I am definitely not an expert on it.  That's just my tip/trick.


----------

